# front bumper scrapes



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone besides me go nuts when they scratch the front bumper going down a steep incline to a level road? This really sucks bad and I'm getting quite a collection of scratches. In an attempt to prevent this, I installed a camera under the front bumper. It works pretty good and helps with parking as I know how close I am getting to concrete parking blocks, etc. However, if I leave it on while going down the road it is somewhat distracting and even makes me car sick. I've got a rear camera on the way for backing up. The monitor and cameras where purchased off ebay. The little monitors are pretty neat and most all of them I saw on ebay are from the far East, Hong Kong, etc. However so far everything is still working and the quality is not that bad.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats cool, what are you using for a monitor? Are you using the inside rear-veiw mirror monitor? I'm still thinking of installing a backup camera and rear-view mirror monitor because our ass is so high in these cars.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah I agree that really tickles my pickle as well. I dont know what to say. I have actually purchased a show bumper for my GTO, and I have a driver bumper for daily routines. This is the downfall of a car that rides low.


----------

